

Ask HN: Rate a StartUp Redanyway.com - kuldeep_kap
http://www.redanyway.com

======
Kliment
I'm not really interested in the service but I did look through the FAQ. The
link to Gravatar is broken, looks like an autogenerated link, so you might
want to check all other external links too. Back button is broken on the FAQ
page. Also, why not have the answers on the same page as the questions and
have a list of questions at the top instead of this ajaxy hide/show thing. It
makes reading multiple FAQs a pain with too many clicks on shifting targets
and breaks the back button. Also the frontpage seems very slow and loads stuff
from facebook, which slows it down further.

------
sync
Typography on the homepage could be better... large font Arial just doesn't
look good.

Too many obvious photoshop bevels, especially on this page:
<http://www.redanyway.com/register.php>

All of the pages look different from each other. You need to get one
consistent look and feel.

Lose the registration process. Make someone register or connect with
twitter/facebook in order to save something or send something.

When I click about, I expect about the company, not about the team.

~~~
kuldeep_kap
Thanks for your comprehensive feedback. I think this could really help.

Only that I didnt get your second-last point. If I get it right I think we
already provide that.

~~~
sync
You provide the connection to twitter/facebook, but users really won't do that
until they want to -- until they have a reason to. Let them save something or
create something on your site, interact with it somehow, and then to have it
the same when they come back later, they have to register. Your homepage right
now just consists of buttons to sign up and buttons to register. There's no
"Try it now" and there should be.

------
bemmu
I don't really get it. So I can use the site to post my blog posts to it. Then
what happens?

... 5 minutes pass ...

Okay, signed up. Now I get it. Pretty clever, actually. This allows you to
follow people like on Twitter, except posting is done by just posting to your
blog, which is polled by Redanyway.

~~~
kuldeep_kap
That's exactly our purpose.

And I think you are right, we need to explain that better on the home page.

------
vabmit
How will you make money with this site? I don't think using it is enough of a
value add for people that you'll ever see the tremendous amount of traffic
necessary these days to earn even a small amount of money from advertising.

------
rmason
They lost me at "insanely easy to join" ;<).

------
clistctrl
One thing I absolutely hate is not being able to use something without signing
in/up for it.

